# Latest Table Talk



## ww (Feb 26, 2008)

I haven't read the latest article in Table Talk by Gene Veith however there has been discussion out there regarding the following statements:

"Truth & Consequences" article by Gene Veith assert that, in his
mind, Mother Teresa's conversion was likely genuine due to the
well-chronicled spiritual depression she experienced.

He writes, "She did not follow her feelings, trust in her good works,
or enjoy mystical experiences. Rather, she walked by faith and not by
sight. Luther was like that."

"I would think that her spiritual depression and sense of isolation
from God only serves to confirm how spiritually bankrupt the Roman
Catholic system of doctrine truly is, and that those who embrace its
teachings will not know the rest that Jesus promised."

Does this suprise you that it went to print?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 26, 2008)

I certainly hesitate to be optimistic. Luther's anxious spirit had no rest. He knew he was not "right" with God. According to his own testimony he _could not_ love God; sometimes he positively hated him! I don't think we was converted (regenerated, maybe earlier) until he understood sola fide, "The just shall live by faith."

Could the pope or M-T be saved? As my former pastor/colleague put it: not if he or she is a good Romanist. Maybe if a poor one? But then, how do you get to be pope?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 27, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I certainly hesitate to be optimistic. Luther's anxious spirit had no rest. He knew he was not "right" with God. According to his own testimony he _could not_ love God; sometimes he positively hated him! I don't think we was converted (regenerated, maybe earlier) until he understood sola fide, "The just shall live by faith."
> 
> Could the pope or M-T be saved? As my former pastor/colleague put it: not if he or she is a good Romanist. Maybe if a poor one? But then, how do you get to be pope?



On the Pope being saved, you really must read Horton's _Covenant and Justification_. Ratzinger actually notes that the Reformed have exegetical warrant for seeing a Covenant of Promise in Abraham distinct from Sinai. He then goes on to dismiss it to embrace a form of Covenantal Nomism.

I'm 60 pages into the book and it's excellent. It's a devastating critique of NPP and FV ideas. I just found it fascinating that one of his foils to the NPP and FV was showing that even Ratzinger and a Jew see this covenantal difference.


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 27, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> On the Pope being saved, you really must read Horton's _Covenant and Justification_. Ratzinger actually notes that the Reformed have exegetical warrant for seeing a Covenant of Promise in Abraham distinct from Sinai. He then goes on to dismiss it to embrace a form of Covenantal Nomism.



Horton's usually quite good. I'm going to have to get the book now.

BTW, speaking of NPP, N.T. Wright was here in Baltimore speaking at St. Mary's Seminary & University. I couldn't attend because I had to feed the cats and change their water bowls.


----------

